# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Help with interpreting results

## davidram

I was hoping someone would be able to help me make more sense out of my results. It's a lot for me to sift through and maybe someone with more knowledge can help me to understand it, but what I get from 23andMe and GEDmatch runs is that my background is various African groups, various European groups, some Native American and on a few runs a noticeable (4-5%) Red Sea/South West Asian score.


TIA guys and apologies about the hunk of text

23andMe


Conservative View:


13.4%
European

Northern European
0.4%
Broadly Northern European
13.0%
Broadly European
12.9%
Sub-Saharan African
8.9%
West African
4.0%
Broadly Sub-Saharan African
0.3%
East Asian & Native American
0.1%
Native American
0.2%
Broadly East Asian & Native American
73.4%
Unassigned


Standard View:


80.1%
Sub-Saharan African
57.3%
West African
< 0.1%
Central & South African
22.8%
Broadly Sub-Saharan African
16.1%
European

Northern European
1.8%
British & Irish
4.7%
Broadly Northern European

Southern European
0.4%
Broadly Southern European
9.2%
Broadly European
0.7%
East Asian & Native American
0.3%
Southeast Asian
0.2%
Native American
0.2%
Broadly East Asian & Native American
3.0%
Unassigned


Speculative View:


81.4%
Sub-Saharan African
75.7%
West African
1.9%
Central & South African
3.8%
Broadly Sub-Saharan African
16.7%
European

Northern European
6.2%
British & Irish
5.7%
Broadly Northern European

Southern European
0.5%
Italian
1.5%
Broadly Southern European
2.8%
Broadly European
1.0%
East Asian & Native American
0.5%
Southeast Asian
0.2%
Native American

East Asian
0.1%
Yakut
< 0.1%
Broadly East Asian
0.2%
Broadly East Asian & Native American
0.2%
Middle Eastern & North African
0.1%
North African
0.2%
Broadly Middle Eastern & North African
0.7%
Unassigned



World9 Oracle results:


Kit M100821


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 African 80.78
2 Atlantic_Baltic 11.01
3 Southern 6.13
4 Caucasus_Gedrosia 1.01
5 Siberian 0.54
6 Amerindian 0.25
7 South_Asian 0.24
8 East_Asian 0.04


Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 ASW30 (HapMap3) 2.62
2 San_He 9.87
3 ACB30 10.21
4 Hadza_He 12.14
5 Bantu_N.E. (HGDP) 17.12
6 Sandawe_He 17.31
7 LWK30 (Behar) 17.93
8 Mandenka 20.64
9 MKK30 (Dodecad) 21.62
10 Bantu_S.W._Herero (HGDP) 23.4
11 YRI30 (HGDP) 23.78
12 San 23.88
13 Yoruba (HGDP) 24.27
14 Bantu_S.E._Tswana (HGDP) 24.31
15 Biaka_Pygmies 25.02
16 Mbuti_Pygmies 25.02
17 Dominican 50.58
18 Somali (Dodecad) 51.27
19 Ethiopians (Behar) 55.79
20 Ethiopian_Jews (Behar) 58.64


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 86.8% Bantu_N.E. (HGDP) + 13.2% Swedish (Dodecad) 0.53
2 86.8% Bantu_N.E. (HGDP) + 13.2% Norwegian (Dodecad) 0.54
3 86.1% LWK30 (Behar) + 13.9% Orkney (1000 Genomes) 0.64
4 86.1% LWK30 (Behar) + 13.9% British_Isles (Dodecad) 0.64
5 80.1% Biaka_Pygmies + 19.9% Canarias (1000 Genomes) 0.68
6 80.1% Mbuti_Pygmies + 19.9% Canarias (1000 Genomes) 0.68
7 86.1% LWK30 (Behar) + 13.9% Orcadian (HGDP) 0.7
8 81% Yoruba (HGDP) + 19% Murcia (1000 Genomes) 0.71
9 87% Bantu_N.E. (HGDP) + 13% Lithuanian (Dodecad) 0.71
10 81% Bantu_S.E._Tswana (HGDP) + 19% Murcia (1000 Genomes) 0.72
11 86.3% LWK30 (Behar) + 13.7% Norwegian (Dodecad) 0.72
12 86.1% LWK30 (Behar) + 13.9% Irish (Dodecad) 0.73
13 86% LWK30 (Behar) + 14% British (Dodecad) 0.73
14 86% LWK30 (Behar) + 14% Kent (1000 Genomes) 0.74
15 87% Bantu_N.E. (HGDP) + 13% Lithuanians 0.75
16 81.3% YRI30 (HGDP) + 18.7% Portuguese (Dodecad) 0.75
17 81.5% YRI30 (HGDP) + 18.5% Andalucia (1000 Genomes) 0.76
18 86% LWK30 (Behar) + 14% Cornwall (1000 Genomes) 0.76
19 80.5% Bantu_S.E._Tswana (HGDP) + 19.5% Canarias (1000 Genomes) 0.76
20 84% Mandenka + 16% French (Dodecad) 0.76

----------


## MtDNA

You are mostly sub-saharan African, with a hint of European blood. 
Are you African-American, or from South Africa?

----------


## Fire Haired14

> You are mostly sub-saharan African, with a hint of European blood. 
> Are you African-American, or from South Africa?


The native Amercan probably means he's African American. He's like the opposite of me. The African and European scores are ~opposite, and the native American ancestry is around the same.

----------


## davidram

Thanks you guys for replying. Yes I am African-American, I was interested in seeing if there was any stronger affiliation with any of the African groups and given the areas where slaves were taken from alongside this info would I be too far off in guessing that a major portion of my ancestors were from Bantu speaking groups in West Africa? As for the European portion my best guess would be British/Irish with some admixture from the Norway-Sweden areas. The southern European portion I don't have much of a clue on as 23andMe places that portion with Italians while other admixture runs only ever give me various areas of Spain/Portugal and at other times Eastern Mediterranean. Like many Americans whose families have been here for awhile the Native-American DNA is not surprising to see in those small amounts. Oh and of some interest my mtdna haplogroup is H3-t16311c(H3h and H3h2 are also close matches) while my Y-chrom halpogroup is E1b1a7a.

You guys thoughts on this are welcome and thanks again for the help

----------


## Fire Haired14

> H3-t16311c(H3h and H3h2 are also close matches) while my Y-chrom halpogroup is E1b1a7a.


H3h2? This means that at some point there was an illegitimate child born probably to a single European woman 100's of years ago in your ancestry. It's the same situation for Professor Henry Louis Gates. This is a surprise because I assumed all Euro blood in African Americans was from rape.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> H3-t16311c(H3h and H3h2 are also close matches) while my Y-chrom halpogroup is E1b1a7a.


H3h2? This means that at some point there was an illegitimate child born probably to a single European woman 100's of years ago in your ancestry. It's the same situation for Professor Henry Louis Gates.

----------


## LeBrok

> H3h2? This means that at some point there was an* illegitimate child born probably to a single European woman 100's of years ago* in your ancestry. It's the same situation for Professor Henry Louis Gates.


 It is most likely true, but I'm sure 100 years ago you could find many legitimate marriages of mixed couples, considering size of population of US.

Wedding photograph of Jack Johnson and Lucille Cameron December 4, 1912





> This is a surprise because I assumed all Euro blood in African Americans was from rape.


 Yes, just another assumption.

----------


## davidram

Thanks you guys for the comments, I guess we are teaching each other some new things lol. The ironic thing is that the h3 comes from mother who is mixed race but her father is the one who isn't black while on my fathers side my grandfather has a white female ancestor who couldn't carry on her relationship due to racist attitudes at the time.
How common is it for African Americans to have Middle Eastern admixture or is this an error on the tools assignment?

----------


## tlangford18

Very informative post! I'm having issues interpreting my results as well, so this helped a lot!

----------

